

Someone Is Impersonating Ted Dziuba on Twitter - twampss
http://twitter.com/teddziuba

======
twampss
From his blog - [http://teddziuba.com/2008/09/some-cockbite-is-
impersonating....](http://teddziuba.com/2008/09/some-cockbite-is-
impersonating.html)

